# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  حذف متصفح ‏opera

## عاطف ارباب

*الاخوة احباب المنتدي لكم التحية، لقد قمت بتحميل متصفح ‏opera ‎‏ علي موبايلي ولكني اريد حذفه لانه سبب لي صعوبات ، فكيف احذفه؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*نوع موبايلك شنو ياحبوب ؟
*

----------


## عاطف ارباب

*نوع موبايلي ‏nokia 2700 classic
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*Tools >> Settings >> apps manger>> Oprea Mini 

Menu >> Remove

Hope this works
                        	*

----------


## عاطف ارباب

*اشكرك كتير يا ود الحلة .لكن ياريت تبسط لي الحكاية اكتر!!
                        	*

----------

